# My first composition



## roquejose (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi all,I started studying piano last year,and some month ago I composed this piece,is very simple and the recording isn't very good,but I tried to be emotive,it represents three states: sadness,desperation and hapiness.
Its name is "El Amanecer" (The Dawn).
You can listen to it here


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Al principio de la canción a menudo los atascos. La canción es realmente sencillo y muy aficionado. A veces suena como una improvisación temeraria. Pero la práctica. Es de esperar que algún día componer algo decente - se puede ver una especie de sensibilidad y la capacidad mental para hacer una mejor música o algo peor.


----------



## roquejose (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for your critic Aramis!


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your first composition! 

I agree with Aramis that it is a very simple piece, though not a bad one. 

Perhaps in your next piece you might explore a little more complexity and color, to distinguish your music and give it a bit more life.

Keep on composing, that's the main thing.


----------



## roquejose (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for your words Chillowack! . I'm trying to get a MIDI cable for recording next time.
It would be great if I could compose something more complex,but perhaps I have to work on playing for getting better my habilities,I'm 18 and started to study last year,so I think I could get much better with time and effort,at least playing (last year I only knowed how to play two or three "riffs")
Best Regards,


----------

